# ADBA 2011 EVENT SCHED.



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I recently checked the adba website for a 2011 show sched. but it hasnt been updated anybody know when this might happen or have a link to a new one?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you can contact the head of the club in your area I would do that. We had several ADBA shows here in CA last year that don't even show up on that calendar. They seem to only update large or main events. I have found that talking to your clubs head will set you up with many more events that what is listed on the site.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks alot great idea.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not think it will be updated till the middle of January I wish it was more up to date!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Well how about we all post dates we already know about??

Florida is having a show Feb 17-18 - 4 show weekend

Kellyville, Ok is April 17-18 - 3 shows (Rudy can comfirm this one!)

Norman, OK is May 7-8 - 4 show weekend 

Thats the only ones I know so far... Also heard that Nationals would be in Cleburne, TX in October.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes nationals are in Cleburne, Tx this year, SOOOOOOO excited about that, I also know my club has a show in Georgetown,TX April 2 & 3. Gonna be a busy year


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I know that we were waiting on an active list of judges. But besides that we're good to go for the three show weekend. Two on saturday and one sunday. April 17-18 Just as Ladyrampage said thanks. Oh and 1 weight pull on both days.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh and not to mention the debut of my two wonderful girls. It will be Zoey's first showing to see how she does. It will also be the first outing for our new baby. She will be born in may so she will be about two month and we just might bring her out to the show for every one to see.:clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rudy I can't wait o see your new little girl


----------

